
Show HN: Lite – A lightweight text editor written in Lua - rxi
https://github.com/rxi/lite
======
soapdog
Looks really nice! :D

I wish it supported arm64 on Windows or at least win32 32-bits so that I could
run it on a Surface Pro X.

~~~
rxi
There shouldn't be any reason it wouldn't work on those platforms, the
`build.config.py` script would just have to be modified to add those targets.

------
blondin
i have bookmarked a couple of your github repositories in the past. microui is
one of them. i really love it and all the immediate guis out there.

i hope you will write more blog posts and tutorials about microui.

